# 70 PSI at the Faucet



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Hi - I am planning on putting in a DIY below ground sprinkler system in my 600 sq ft yard. I measured the pressure at the faucet and it read 70 psi. Most of the Sprinkler head specifications are for 20 - 40 psi. Can you please recommend a sprinkler head that can handle the high preassure?

Thanks,
Darran


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Most sprinkler gear companies sell spray bodies with built-in pressure limits. Too much pressure causes "misting" and "fogging" which is inefficient.

What is your flow rate? How long does it take to fill a 5 gallon bucket? Pressure is a secondary concern. Flow is everything.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

That would be your static pressure. The pressure will be much lower running through the sprinkler. 
Eg: I have 105psi at my faucet (its awesome!) But soon as you start opening the tap pressure drops and volume/ flow climbs. 
At 60psi I get 8.5gpm
At 30psi I get 12gpm

Hunters pgp's can handle pressures upwards of 100 psi. 
With only 600sq ft i would recommend their rotators.

There are pressure regulators as well.

Fine out how much flow you are getting first.


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Thank you @hsvtoolfool and @Justmatson

It took me 20 seconds to fill a 2 Gallon watering can. So that works out to be 6 GPM
But it then took me 70 seconds to fill a 5 Gallon pail. That now works out to be 4.29 GPM. Low compared to your numbers @Justmatson

Is this normal?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

70psi at the faucet....isn't that harmful to your kitchen, bath, laundry ? How old is your pRV to the house?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> 70psi at the faucet....isn't that harmful to your kitchen, bath, laundry ? How old is your pRV to the house?


Not sure how @DT1986 the lines run into his house but my main comes in, tee's off to my faucet (105psi) then to a pressure regulator for the rest of my house. 
The faucet on the other side of my house has the lower pressure as its after the regulator.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

DT1986 said:


> Thank you @hsvtoolfool and @Justmatson
> 
> It took me 20 seconds to fill a 2 Gallon watering can. So that works out to be 6 GPM
> But it then took me 70 seconds to fill a 5 Gallon pail. That now works out to be 4.29 GPM. Low compared to your numbers @Justmatson
> ...


Are you filling the 5g pail right to the top in 70 seconds?
Yes 4gpm seems low. 
Do you know your mainline size, the one coming to your house?

If you go to your local Siteone or irrigation store they may loan you a gauge to measure your psi and flow.
Thats how I know how much flow I have at a certain psi.


----------

